# Bosco, just another lever?



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

When I joined the forum in 2012, I had an Expobar Dual Boiler paired with a Mignon, and probably thought I made decent coffee, although in truth I suspect I did not. Then Glenn had an L1 on test and mini review and it was from reading that I decided to venture into lever land. Knowing nothing about them at all, but being enthusiastic I joined the Londinium queue. In those days things were pretty hectic and once ordered, you really had little or no idea how long you would wait. To make matters worse I had ordered a Luxe which had glass panels. The queue contained orders from all over the world so the production line could be all over the place. Anyway, I struck lucky in as much as something went wrong and they suddenly found they had a spare Luxe and Reiss very kindly allocated it to me.

A week later and it was on the bench, plumbed in. 2 days later I was in despair as the machine was leaking from many joints. being a Luxe the pipes were treated to remain a copper colour and if you tightened the nuts no matter how carefully, they scratched. And that was how I met Dave Coffeechap, and he has led me astray many times since!

Not boring you with all the details the Londinium did not work out and I ended up looking for an available alternate and plumped on a Strega. Now, I quite liked it although it had a larger chamber and took more water in so if you were pulling multiples it was a real pain. It took me a short time to realise, that the pump in my view, added nothing to the process and it had to go. I ended up with another L1 which again did not stay. Over the next year I became drawn into the Veloce saga and end up now with a Bosco. So, whats it all about and which is best?

There is not an awful lot between the Veloce and the L1 on paper, both sharing a lot of the same components. The Veloce suffered problems at the start and I firmly believe if it had not had those problems, it would still be for sale now (in fact it is for sale in the rest of the world. QM took the project over and have done a bit of r & r and they are flying out) and be a viable alternate to the l1, on grounds of cost if nothing else. but, that was not the case. the rot was there, the knockers knocked and the project was doomed which is a shame as it was a very capable machine.

The L1 is well documented and one thing about L1 owners, is we are all blinkered to the fact that there is nothing much to compete against it and now all the bumps are smoothed out, it is a very capable machine, and part of an ever expanding family of commercial machines.

The Bosco has been in production in Napoli since 1960 and it has two things over other manufacturers. it has a pedigree that cannot be ignored, and it is completely hand made. Does that make a better coffee? If you own one and want to think that, then the answer is yes.

I am not going to claim that any one is better than the other. They are all different. Jim Schulman, bless him nearly needed oxygen after pulling a shot on the Strega which convinced loads of people to rush out and buy one to replicate it (odd hey! ooppss, am being cynical again!) but I can say that of the 4, the Strega takes fourth place. A lever enthusiast will say that a lever with a pump to assist the shot is not a lever. We can argue till the cows come home but I am going to say lets keep the discussion to pure, authentic levers.

I had some beautiful shots from my L1's. I had some beautiful shots from my Veloce. But, the shots I am pulling after just a short time of ownership, seem to be just as good as anything else I have had. perhaps they will get better. Why? No idea!

If anyone is in Newcastle, they are most welcome to come for a play. Unless you like dark coffee bring your own as I have a hand grinder which makes swopping easy.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

What a great little read and such a nice and genourous offer to let others Come have a play .

Dare I ask what grinder you've paired this , I am sure like many other forum members have lost count on your ginder escapades and not sure what's currently resides on your bench .


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Thecatlinux said:


> What a great little read and such a nice and genourous offer to let others Come have a play .
> 
> Dare I ask what grinder you've paired this , I am sure like many other forum members have lost count on your ginder escapades and not sure what's currently resides on your bench .


I have two. A Mythos which I still say is the best value all rounder available, and an HG One. I am thinking about getting a conical but hate retention, which therefore limits it to a modern conical meaning E92S or E10......see what happens!


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Good to see you back in the land of the lever. Does the bosco have the L1 .......... I'll get my coat


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

ooooh glad ya love her mate and she's performing her magic for you...amazing soul in the machine knowing the work that went into making her...enjoy


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

working dog said:


> Good to see you back in the land of the lever. Does the bosco have the L1 .......... I'll get my coat


I do not know the answer really, yet. But you understand the difference between having a shave with a quality cut throat, then compare the experience to a modern 5 blade Gillette......which one is better, or which experience (including pedigree) is better.....and therein lies the answer!


----------

